
Show HN: Collect large files from clients - eumm
https://file-inbox.herokuapp.com/
======
eumm
Hi,

Few months ago I've encountered the issue with Zendesk online customer support
service that they are not allowing receiving files and attachments larger than
10 megabytes. Gmail is also limited to 25 mb per attachments. So along with a
developer I've made this small web app prototype that works like this:

\- user signs up and configures a branded "inbox" page by uploading a logo,
setting colors, customizing mesages. Here is the live example for Cats Photo
Company

\- user shares the link to the "file inbox" to her clients inviting them to
send files through this form

\- clients then can send common files and super large files (like 6 gb or more
per file) through this page. The page resumes if connection is lost, also uses
multithreaded uploads to speed up the process.

\- Once files are submitted, notification about new "ticket" is sent to the
user and user may then download files submitted by a client

\- (not yet working) tickets are synced to Zendesk and similar customer
support services if any

Screenshot of the branded page customized by a user:
[https://imgur.com/K28fhwt](https://imgur.com/K28fhwt)

Screenshot of the view of submitted files ticket:
[https://imgur.com/JEgVgeX](https://imgur.com/JEgVgeX)

Prototype online (for testing only): [https://file-
inbox.herokuapp.com/](https://file-inbox.herokuapp.com/)

What do you think? Would you pay $19/month for such a service? Any comments or
suggestions are appreciated, thank you in advance!

~~~
sadris
I wouldn't pay anywhere near $19/mo. It would be rarely if ever used. In cases
it was used, the files would be stored short term until the support ticket is
handled. I recommend something much much cheaper per month and then bill for
storage as well.

